
Greensboro Man Creates Dating App Where He's the Only Guy Allowed - evanb
https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/news/local/2-wants-to-know/greensboro-dating-app-online-dating-singularity/83-de8a5d3a-dea6-4a71-8da0-f2394f071cdc
======
vbtemp
I had an idea for a dating app a while back, in which the basic idea is that
you pay the service to message someone (above a free weekly limit of say 1
msg).

The pricing would be reactive - as popular attractive people get more
messages, the more it would cost to message them, growing exponentially in
order to limit incoming messages to approx a few a day. Unpopular people who
got few messages would have a price that would go down to zero. This would
hopefully solve the problem of women getting hundreds of messages a day, and
men getting neither any incoming messages nor any replies to their outgoing
messages.

It shouldn't be much of a problem to get women on board, as they rarely send
messages anyway and it would always be free just to put up a profile and
receive messages. And for men it would hopefully be a fair an transparent way
to have confidence that their outgoing messages would be received and read
(and have fewer immediate competitors), rather than just lost in the noise.

I don't have time for it now, but it's always been something on my mind.

Edit: Thanks for your comments. This is interesting. Lots of hypotheses worth
experimenting.

~~~
derialstrazus
I can see where you're coming from, but I think in practice this is not a
great idea. Even if it's not intentional, it's not going to be great publicity
when you have an app that shows different women with different price tags.

I imagine it's not great either if, on current dating apps, the number of
messages women receive becomes public information. The problem here is less
that different women cost different prices to message. The problem is that
it's visible. If you can overcome this there might be some merit to the idea.
This is just me being open-minded though. It still feels like an icky idea.

~~~
Pxtl
There are probably ways you could make it manageable and less morally
repugnant.

1) Let people set their own price. Then it's not the platform valuing you,
it's how much you value your own time.

2) Provide "auto-pricing" as an optional feature. Use an imaginary unit - call
it "stamps" and provide ways to earn "stamps" on the platform besides just
buying them.

"How many stamps should it cost for somebody to send you a letter? Or you can
use one of our auto-managers - do you want to receive lots of letters or only
a few?"

You could still have some kind of invisible credit score under the hood even
for users that don't use the auto-pricer - people with good credit get
plentiful free stamps.

Then you'd have to get into a whole Google-style graph-based-ranking but for
people, which I assume sites like Twitter are already doing under the hood.

Of course, the problem here is that you'd have a plethora of alts to farm free
stamps, which would clutter the search list...

Everything is hard.

~~~
asdfman123
And also lots of guys would _freak out and get very upset_ if they perceived
someone's price is "too high," which would make the experience more hostile to
women.

I've got a better idea. Have a swiping system, but also have a simple
indicator to see how often people respond to messages after first swipe. There
could also be an indicator for how long those conversations typically last.

Or you could just make it extremely simple: just have something saying "this
person is X% likely to respond after a match."

Or an opaque "conversation score" which is hard to game, but indicates whether
or not they're actually talking to their matches. You could categorize them as
"great conversationalists!" and then allow people to filter out those who
aren't.

Of course, that could be gamed too but it would be better than just matching
over and over with people who have no interest in actually talking to you.

~~~
abraae
Pandering to guys who would "freak out and get very upset" and "make the
experience more hostile to women" sounds crazy.

Better I would have thought to kick such guys off the platform, raising the
level for women, which would in turn make it more appealing for more evolved
males.

~~~
asdfman123
Women tiptoe around male anger about being rejected 24/7, especially on online
dating. Lots of "evolved" males still become scary when turned down and don't
handle rejection well. There is no way to filter them out because they all
walk among us, they're our friends and brothers, and sometimes us.

Every woman who's gone on online dating can give you a list of stories of
creepy, scary and/or off-putting experiences.

My point here isn't to start an online debate about gender equality, but to
say: one of the main things that would help bring users to an online dating
app is making it safer for women. If the women come, the men will follow.

~~~
Boogeymen
I too fear the boogeyman.

~~~
asdfman123
Deep.

------
brenden2
I've thought about making a new dating app. The existing apps suck for 2
reasons: in most markets men are at a significant disadvantage because of how
men and women differ in the way they approach dating (and there's also a
significantly unfair male:female ratio in many markets). Additionally, none of
them are really designed to get people off the app, but rather they're built
to increase engagement and keep people on the app.

One idea I've had is to disallow conversation in the app, and instead focus on
making date plans if there's a match. Another idea is to introduce a payment
aspect to make spamming economically unviable, except that the payment goes to
the recipient instead of the platform. Some apps have tried things like this,
but they kind of suck because it's not real money so it's not useful.

~~~
Someone1234
> One idea I've had is to disallow conversation in the app, and instead focus
> on making date plans if there's a match.

You should likely run this idea past a few women. The typical reason they want
to converse before meeting is security: Meeting strangers is dangerous and
they want to "sniff test" to see if it is safe enough to even go that far.

Your app idea largely seems to exist to solve issues men have with dating apps
but it doesn't really address why women avoid them/prefer direct social
interaction.

~~~
klipt
Ironic that people don't want to meet someone off an app without "sniff test"
conversation first, yet are happy to meet strangers at a bar with no prior
knowledge of them whatsoever.

I guess it's just a lingering bias that makes us think "dating app people are
creepy" even though today the people you meet in a bar are probably all on
dating apps too.

~~~
Someone1234
> Ironic that people don't want to meet someone off an app without "sniff
> test" conversation first, yet are happy to meet strangers at a bar with no
> prior knowledge of them whatsoever.

Consider the "social contract" of both situations.

With the bar situation you can literally leave immediately with no social
expectation that you should have to interact with that person again.

With the "date" typically they're alone (i.e. she cannot bring friends, unlike
a bar) and there's a social expectation to stay at least for whatever
constitutes an entire date.

I think it is less irony and more that we have complex social expectations.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
> With the bar situation you can literally leave immediately with no social
> expectation that you should have to interact with that person again.

There are plenty of first date options that make this easy. I was fond of
minigolf because it goes relatively quick and you can either opt to play more
rounds or hit the eject button with a half decent excuse.

~~~
hombre_fatal
That's still 1000x different than realizing you have no chemistry with the
person you're talking to at the bar and simply turning 90 degrees and talking
to the next person.

Meanwhile, a date you eject from still consumes most of your evening. ...And
it's extremely uncomfortable and emotionally taxing to be in that position for
both people.

That said, I think almost everyone would be better served if they shot out a
"wanna grab drinks at X at 8:00?" much earlier into the conversation. The sort
of "Tinder convo" I see on r/tinder is almost exclusively men sabotaging
themselves instead of making a move.

I mean, once you've established you're not one of those "send pic of vagene
sex sex sex pls" people, I'm not convinced there's all that much more rapport
you can build over text.

Then again, I imagine men who are able to talk themselves into a hole over
Tinder chat are sending useful signals to women.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
It's different, but if you're not the kind of person who enjoys going to bars
then it is an alternative.

------
astrojams
I have a friend who used to work for one of the bigger dating app services. He
is an AI expert and wrote the matching algorithm for the service. He is very
good at his job and his algorithm was so good that people matched, got married
and stopped using the dating service. The higher ups in the company noticed
the loss of revenue and asked him to make his algorithm worse so that people
would match, date, but then break up and go back to their service. He
proceeded to quit his job.

~~~
greggman2
Charge $100-$4000 a person. Make money while taking customers from all other
dating sites once word gets out your site works and theirs don't

~~~
kl4m
How to approach the lack of network effect at the beginning while paying
upfront? Many sites/apps are free for "basic" features, presumably for this
reason.

~~~
ShteiLoups
Just advertise wedding services really hard in the app. If you're really good
at creating a market, capitalize on it.

------
chroem-
Dating apps are extremely broken, and yet they're almost all owned by a single
company: Match Group. I have a suspicion that these apps are left
intentionally broken to keep users fruitlessly searching and boost engagement
metrics. I can't find a complete list of the companies they've acquired, but
last time I checked, Match owns over 20 different apps and dating sites,
including Tinder, OkCupid, and Hinge. We really need some antitrust action in
this space.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Can you say more about what’s not working?

I’ve been with my girlfriend three years, just bought a car together. It’s
going well! We met on OKcupid.

I’m a happy customer, though I don’t think I’ve ever paid them anything.

~~~
jressey
Survivorship Bias:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias)

I met my wife online after a year of fruitless first dates. Maybe I'm just
unappealing or something but it was truly a miserable part of my life.

Edit: I'm gonna add in here that most people don't have the stick-to-itiveness
that most readers of this site do.

~~~
umvi
It's not survivorship bias if you failed 100 times before your 1 success. It's
only survivorship bias if they hit the jackpot and the very first date worked
out perfectly and they lived happily ever after.

I was grinding away on tinder/going on dates for months before I found
success. But that's not the dating app's fault - I was seeing the same thing
using non-app strategies.

~~~
ballenf
Survivorship bias is anyone who has had success at a task, regardless of how
long it took. The lottery winner who played every week for 40 years will tell
you buying a ticket every week is the secret to success at winning,
irrespective of the millions of people who do that and never win.

So the grandparent comment did use the term correctly. Unless they were
responding to someone who never “won” at the dating game.

The ultimate statistical issue is about the outcome of a task biasing the
incentive for testifying about the task. It’s usually winners who are more
prone to speak to their approach to the problem than losers, so we don’t know
if the winning solution is representative of success or an aberration from the
norm.

~~~
umvi
> Survivorship bias is anyone who has had success at a task, regardless of how
> long it took.

I don't believe that. It depends on the task and how much of it is chance vs.
skill. Winning the lotto is literally 100% chance, 0% skill. Odds are worse
than 1 in a million, so yes, I agree with your assertion that a lotto winner
who played for 40 years and finally won is exhibiting survivorship bias if
they claim the key to winning is playing every week.

However, if I have a goal to run a 6 minute mile, and I fail 100 times before
I finally succeed. Does that mean I have survivorship bias if I say that I
found running a little faster every day and not giving up to be the key to
success?

Dating does have an element of chance, yes, but it also has an element of
skill - you get better social skills the more you use them. It's a bit
disingenuous to compare "the dating game" (which billions of people "win"
every year) to lotto (which probably < 100 people win per year).

If I had to start the dating game all over knowing what I know now, I'm
confident I could find a wife _much_ faster than my first time around -
especially with the help of online dating apps. I'm older and wiser and I
understand females now _way_ better than I did when I started out.

------
api
In our coworking space in Orange County, CA we had a guy come in for an app
pitch fest with an app for dating for Mercedes Benz owners.

The idea was that the app would be for men -- only men -- who own Benzes, and
for female users it would show men in Benzes within a certain number of miles.

Between drags off a bottle of beer (and while thoroughly drunk) he fielded a
question from one of the attendees: "what sort of profile does the user
create?"

"Profile? He's driving a Mercedes!" (big drag off beer)

I'm on the fence about whether the whole thing was a joke but he apparently
did prototype the app, and given the nature of the current timeline I have
completely lost the ability to tell the difference between jokes, trolls,
satire, and reality. Other attendees were similarly on the fence about
seriousness.

------
dukoid
Here is my "crowd-based" dating app idea: let others do the matching -- i.e.
decide which couples fit together....

~~~
sjg007
I think image analysis would work. I've noticed that couples tend to have
similar facial features and expressions.

~~~
dukoid
Are you sure? Are there any studies on this? Is there a good "actual couples"
dataset?

------
nkg
There's a business model here! Pay 120$ and be the only man in town for 2
hours.

~~~
sebastiangraef
Tinder already does stuff like this [https://www.help.tinder.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360029087891-S...](https://www.help.tinder.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360029087891-Super-Boost)

------
jcims
Not sure who actually made it but the main guy in the app is pretty funny. At
:30 in the video 'if life gives you lemons, like your personality for
example..'

------
atestu
Link to the (mobile-only) website:
[http://www.singularitydating.com/](http://www.singularitydating.com/)

He even made a commercial that's pretty funny
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wWkAHOph6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wWkAHOph6A)

------
nazgulnarsil
I had an idea for a much more aggressive filtering service called first date.
Men's profiles are a video that you only get one chance to shoot in which you
are asked a random set of questions that you thus can't prepare for.

~~~
rgblambda
Wouldn't they just delete their accounts and start over if it went poorly? Any
kind of Proof of Identity verification to stop people doing that would
probably put them off signing up in the first place.

~~~
cousin_it
Face and voice recognition tech could help against that. I think nazgul's idea
is really cool, someone should try it.

~~~
anon73044
>Face and voice recognition tech could help against that

So if my twin brother already deleted his account, I wouldn't be able to sign
up?

------
nlh
Since we're all discussing our dating app ideas, here's one I've had:

Why does your interaction with the app end with the messaging thread? It feels
like every app decides that once you've been "connected", that's the end of
their responsibility.

I'd like to see an app that takes a more holistic approach: A good algorithm
gets you connected, allows you to communicate but also helps set up the first
(and second? or third?) date(s). Then gathers feedback on the dates -- what
went well, what didn't, and uses that input to refine the matching algorithm
(if necessary).

The key here is that the current crop of apps aren't really "dating" apps -
they're "first introduction" apps. Getting involved in the whole process could
(maybe?) lead to better outcomes.

This is of course assuming that the goal is better outcomes -- as other
commenters have pointed out, some companies don't actually want that, they
just want you endlessly scrolling (and subscribing). But assuming you build a
business that does truly want to optimize for successful outcomes, this could
be a start...

~~~
generalpass
I'll admit to not even looking at these services in a very long time, but
OKCupid had experimented with setting up the first date more spontaneously,
but it was before ubiquitous smart phones so they didn't go very far with it,
IIRC.

If you had the app on, and it knew you were in proximity to some sort of
match, then it could notify each party and provide a message like, "would you
like an introduction to so-and-so? You're both within walking distance of an
art exhibit - meet a new person and enjoy some fine art!"

------
asynch8
Did the same man create the website? I can't seem to be able to access it

~~~
mumblemumble
Are you talking about the target of this link from TFA?

> a new app called Singularity (only built to open on phones not computers).

~~~
asynch8
it was a joke, but i was refering to the news website

~~~
imdsm
I get 403 when connecting from the UK. Connecting via a US access point, I can
view it.

Video

\------------------------------------------------

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wWkAHOph6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wWkAHOph6A)

Text

\------------------------------------------------

Greensboro Man Creates Dating App Where He's The Only Guy Allowed Most of us
don't have the tech skills to create an app, but there are other ways to
improve your odds for online dating. Author: Ben Briscoe Published: 3:29 PM
EST November 20, 2019 Updated: 6:06 PM EST November 20, 2019 GREENSBORO, N.C.
— 31-year-old Aaron Smith can put his finger on exactly what’s wrong with
dating apps.

“The biggest problem with the other apps is that my face is not featured
prominently," he said.

To cut down on competition, he created a new app called Singularity (only
built to open on phones not computers). What's unique about the new app is
that he’s the only guy allowed on it. No matter how many times you swipe, it’s
only different versions of his picture.

“If life gives you lemons, you should first make lemonade," he said. "Then
make sure no other companies can produce or distribute their own soft drinks.
So the only game in town is lemonade.”

He even made a commercial to promote the app.

Singularity was created with the help of Smith's best friend and software
engineer Scott McDowell.

“All of us who have done online dating in some sorta way can all relate to the
fact that it really does sometimes suck," McDowell said.

Improving Your Chances

But not everyone has a computer genius at their disposal, so how do you
improve your odds? By knowing when and where to look!

HighSpeedInternet.com says Tinder has the most men on it, but to get women,
tinder tied with plenty of fish.

Your age matters too. PC Magazine found for 18 to 45 Tinder is king, 25 to 34
it’s plenty of fish and 45 to 65 is most likely to find love on Match.

And a study by Ogury says the best day of the week to make your move is
Thursday. Most people use the apps then looking for a date on the weekend.

It Can Happen

And don’t give up hope of finding true love.

“It’s 100 percent possible. We’re proof of it," said Amanda Caudill.

She met Jonathon over Bumble. The two were married less than four months
later.

Jonathon and Amanda Caudill Jonathon and Amanda Caudill get engaged. JONATHON
CAUDILL “Trust in god to write your love story," Amanda said.

Jonathon said there's another key to success too.

"Be authentic. Be honest," he said. "Too many people try to sell themselves
like a car. Just be honest.”

And know one day you too could delete all these dating apps.

"Hallelujah,” Amanda rejoiced.

As for Aaron, he hasn’t heard from many women after making his new app.

“No, well other than like my mom who calls me. No.”

But he hopes creativity will be the key to finally making love happen.

"Hopefully it will give people a chuckle about just the absurdity of what
we’re reduced to as a society," he said.

------
shkkmo
My dating app idea is very different from the ones I see posted here.

The usual approach is to use algorithms / self selection to find matches for
people (and pesimistically, specifically matches that won't work out but will
string people along just enough to keep them engaged with the site.)

I would like to see a social / gamified matchmaking service that utilizes our
own social intelligence to find matches for others. People seem to love
matchmaking and shows like the Bachelor/Bachelorette have been very popular,
so I would imagine that there would be a set of users who would find this very
entertaining.

Monetization would be in-app tips that happy couples provide to the people who
matched them up (of which the app-maker would take a cut). This aligns the
incentives of the app-maker with the users (rather than against them as with
normal dating apps).

Feel free to use this idea, I don't want to work in the space but I would like
to see such an app exist.

------
ramgorur
There are many interesting ideas about how to come up with a "fair" online
dating market.

But I guess everyone is completely disregarding the basics of human nature,
attraction is mostly based on "looks/facial aesthetics":

[https://www.reddit.com/r/BlackPillScience/](https://www.reddit.com/r/BlackPillScience/)

In a free/unregulated sexual market, women are the selectors, not men. Women
are biologically hardwired to select good looking males (irrespective of his
money, personality or social status). Therefore ugly people don't get matches.
Very simple.

No matter how many ways you try to engineer/fix the system, it's not going to
work. Because the existing system is already doing what it is supposed to do.

~~~
danbolt
I don't think that's universally true. Being attractive certainly can help
make good impressions easier (and I've known insufferable people coast by on
good looks too) but I don't think it's the be-all or end-all of romance.

I've known women that have broken up with or turned down attractive men
because they didn't enjoy talking with them, or had different political views,
or wanted to have/not have children. Conversely, I've known men that didn't
exactly look like movie stars end up in relationships with nice-looking women
too. That's not even considering same-sex attraction either. Heck, I've turned
people down to date less physically-attractive people in the past too.

~~~
ramgorur
In the online dating market of 2019 looks is all that matters. Because of
these reasons:

1\. Online dating mostly depends on looks, it's based on your pictures. Almost
no woman reads your bio. Simply because people don't have time (this is
another reason why new apps like tinder and bumble even don't give you enough
spaces to write about yourself, because it doesn't matter at the end).

2\. If a woman does not find an attractive man "interesting" after first
couple of dates or so, she can easily find another attractive man with
"interesting" personality. They do not have to go for an ugly male with
interesting personality. Because women (even average/non-attractive ones) have
an extremely large dating pool, men don't. For example:

[https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=168948903&pa...](https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=168948903&page=1)

3\. Almost no woman picks a mate based on political views. I have seen die
hard leftist women dating neonazi guys.

[https://mtonews.com/.image/t_share/MTUzODEzNzk4OTYyMDc5NDg2/...](https://mtonews.com/.image/t_share/MTUzODEzNzk4OTYyMDc5NDg2/image-
placeholder-title.jpg)

Same sex (specially between men and men) is a completely different ballgame.
The mate choice strategy of women is completely different from that of men.

------
dghughes
I tried many dating site over the years and the one thing that stood out is if
you're under 6 feet tall don't even bother creating an account.

~~~
mntbp95
It really makes me feel sad you've had this experience I hope you change your
mind. I am a fellow short man so I have experienced rejection because of
height among other lame reasons. I'm not conventionally good looking either.

But this type of mentality is negative and detrimental to your success as well
as the success of other men in the same position. Your looks absolutely matter
and to say otherwise is disingenuous. But to say you shouldn't try at all
because of height is ridiculous. I found my wife through a dating App after
having used dating apps off and on for a few years. I also tried conventional
dating in person. Did I receive less attention than my more attractive Male
peers? Yes absolutely, but I accept it and instead focus my efforts on the
variables in my control. Physical fitness, attitude, and having life goals I
work towards everyday. I can't beat most guys in looks or charm so I focused
on persistence more than anything else.

I recognize that can sound nebulous, but it really works over the long run. I
hope I don't come off as condescending these types of comments just really
strike a nerve with me. I wish you success in your personal life if you
haven't found it already.

~~~
dghughes
Thanks for the comments but I'm good I've never had a problem with my height
except on dating sites. It seems the women who use the sites also ignore
anyone below 6 feet. I actually tested that and it was sad to see the results.

It's that magic "6 foot" number it seems women want. I'm not talking 5 feet or
5'6" even 5'11 3/4 seems to be too short. I guess dating sites are irrational
it's like shopping for perfection not reality.

------
Mercury1
In a country where single men outnumber single women by up to 3,000 to 1,
creating a dating app where the male creator is the only man allowed might
sound like a good idea. Unfortunately, it isn't much more likely to get him a
date in the United States of America where 98% of women born after 1980 are
lesbian, many are in gangs, and they are nothing but selfish, unapproachable,
and spoiled rotten with a bad attitude, most women are obese and the only
reason they are single is because their own tremendous girth is keeping men
away like a cement wall, and the only attractive straight ones are
90210-minded gold diggers aka you better be financially capable of living in
Beverly Hills, California, or even Hidden Hills, California (which is similar
to Beverly Hills, except Hidden Hills is a gated community).

The dating scene for men sucks in the United States. American women are
worthless trash. They are nothing but drama just waiting to happen. Prison
terms, restraining orders, divorce, a criminal record for the man. The only
logical thing to do is save up some money and GET OUT of America! Countries
like Mexico, Brazil, Costa Rica, the Philippines, Thailand, France, and Greece
have far superior quality women who are not one or the other; either morbidly
obese with an unattractively massive girth, man-hating lesbians, or
90210-minded gold diggers.

In fact, check out
[http://www.happierabroad.com](http://www.happierabroad.com)

------
neardanger
The first rule of online dating is be attractive. If you're average or below
average dont waste your time.

------
DFX1212
There is a new dating app currently in beta called The One that has open
messaging (like the old school OKC), no ads or micro-transactions, and has
user defined traits for building your profile and filtering others. They also
charge less if you don't get any matches or send any messages in a month.

[https://theonedating.app](https://theonedating.app)

------
_aleph2c_
Peter Thiel would be proud of your business and dating approach Aaron (it's a
"zero to one" approach). No doubt there will be a woman out there who sees the
ad, and then joins your exclusive dating club. But my question is this? Can
the women see the other women on your app, if not you should consider renaming
your app to "myharem".

~~~
mcv
If the women can see each other, it might work as a dating app for lesbians.

------
wscott
I just want to say that this guy is brilliant and deserves to get a couple of
dates from this.

~~~
drak0n1c
This is the next iteration of natural selection - another item in the long
line of complex and sometimes not so complex ways of monopolizing attention
from the other sex.

------
jdofaz
This was amusing, I don't know why it blocks desktop but Firefox dev tools
responsive design mode was enough to fool it into working on my pc.

Also amusing was the wfmynews2 using the youtube redirect to link to the site,
wtf, lol.

------
_sid
I had this idea yesterday (and even wrote it down). Too slow I guess...

~~~
smolder
Yeah I had it a few weeks ago, too, honestly. Execution and timing are hard.
Not for something like this, but sometimes you can be too early with an idea,
too...

~~~
_sid
Apparently it had been done even earlier :D [1].

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14601254/shinder-
dating-a...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14601254/shinder-dating-app-
shed-simove-tinder)

------
firefoxd
I've been writing a piece on dating apps, friendship app and such, looking
deeper into what apps do for their users. The tldr is that we used all the
tricks in the box, but we taught users nothing about relationships.

Apps let you swipe, or send messages, or add cool pics. But they don't tell
you how to handle another person.

------
fluxic
Looking back on the 2010s app wave, it's hard to think of any other app
(including FB, Uber, and Airbnb) who have had a bigger cultural impact than
Tinder.

~~~
zeroonetwothree
Tinder had no effect on a large percent of the population. So your estimation
of the cultural impact is skewed by your personal experience.

~~~
realbarack
Assuming by "a large percent of the population" you mean "people who are no
longer dating," this is not a good way to think about it. Analogously, there
are many cultural trends that people don't engage with after they are
teenagers (music, fashion, etc.) but it would be wrong to claim that these
trends don't have high cultural impact.

------
ozguroz
But at the end he says this was a joke , probably not :)

------
ron0c
"Greensboro Man creates Lesbian* Dating App"

------
mijoharas
"Access Denied" for the article from the uk. Looks like someone couldn't be
bothered to deal with GDPR. :)

~~~
parliament32
Good. This is honestly the best way to deal with GDPR.

------
Jonovono
So, he just copied this idea from 2017?
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14601254/shinder-
dating-a...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14601254/shinder-dating-app-
shed-simove-tinder)

------
teddyc
Woot! Local story on front page of HN. I cannot believe it!

------
znpy
Modern problems call for modern solutions. /s

------
liopleurodon
"Access Denied You don't have permission to access
"[http://www.wfmynews2.com/article/news/local/2-wants-to-
know/...](http://www.wfmynews2.com/article/news/local/2-wants-to-
know/greensboro-dating-app-online-dating-
singularity/83-de8a5d3a-dea6-4a71-8da0-f2394f071cdc") on this server. "

I seriously hate how US sites block Europe because of GDPR. No other country
in the world does that

